# Dominator Blackout und Silver Kit



## vfxworld (31. Juli 2016)

Hi,

wann kommen eigentlich diese Kits raus? Wo werden Sie verfügbar sein? Wie viele von den 500 fallen auf Deutschland? Wie viele davon gehen zuerst an etliche Reviewer, youtuber etc? Wie wahrscheinlich wird es sein eines zu bekommen? Wie hoch der Preis? Warum nur 500 und nicht, sagen wir mal, 5000? Wie ich sehe gibt es recht viele Interessenten und ich zweifel stark daran, dass ich an solch ein Kit komme.

Gruß


----------



## vfxworld (2. August 2016)

Hey Bluebeard, zumindest die Frage "Wann sind sie verfügbar" könntest du beantworten  In nem anderem Forum hieß es Mitte August, stimmt das?


----------



## Bluebeard (4. August 2016)

Hi vfxworld,

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eventuell weitere Chargen der Blackout und Chrome Variante kommen werden. Momentan sind es leider nur die 500 Stück. Wie diese aufgeteilt werden kann ich nicht beantworten. Wenn man Interesse hat, sollte man bei seinem Händler des Vertrauens versuchen möglichst zeitig eine Vorbestellung zu machen. Ich frage nach genaueren Informationen zum Termin. Sobald ich weitere Daten habe, werde ich diese gerne bekanntgeben.

Grüße


----------



## vfxworld (5. August 2016)

Ah ok, danke soweit.

Aber ich denke eben nicht, dass jeder Händler davon nen Kit bekommt, geschweige denn mehr. Ich dachte eher, diese 500 werden durch Corsair direkt ausgeliefert. Wie wollt ihr das denn verteilen? Zumal diese 500 ja wie gesagt für die ganze Welt gelten und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die USA den Großteil abbekommt. Wobei wir in Europa ja auch gute Hardwareverkäufe haben, denke schon dass es einige her schaffen werden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass auf Deutschland mehr als 20 dieser Kits entfallen. Bei 50 pro Land z.B. könnte man ja gerade einmal zehn Länder bedienen. Und das dann auch noch auf die Händler aufteilen? Da wirds doch Mord und Totschlag geben^^

Weiß gar nicht ob man Vorbestellungen machen kann, wenn Artikel noch gar nicht gelistet sind. Denke wenn, dann gehen die Dinger direkt in den Onlinehandel, oder? Wird sicher keine Schnitzeljagd bei Media Markt und co geben. 

Weitere Chargen wären natürlich optimal, zumal für mich gerade ein sehr ungünstiger Zeitpunkt zum kaufen wäre, hab zuletzt recht viel in Hardware investiert und um die 32 GB Dominator die ich z.Z. habe wärs auch ein wenig schade. Hast du evtl mal nen vernünftiges Photo von den schwarzen? Da gibts ja nur diese Computex photos und auf denen sind die kaum zu sehen.  Am Ende gefallen mir die normalen doch besser. Die schwarzen wären natürlich etwas höher getaktet, aber das brauch ich am Ende eigentlich gar nicht. Schwierig... Also ja, weitere Chargen wären super


----------

